# Players Cup Showcase Bracket Placement



## IntheknowSoccer (Feb 24, 2018)

Do you know how teams were placed in brackets? I noticed one of the highest level 2002 DPL teams are in the lowest bracket (Luxor) and lower level teams were placed much higher. 85% of college coaches go to Bettye Wilson fields they will not travel to the lowest level bracket fields.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Feb 24, 2018)

IntheknowSoccer said:


> Do you know how teams were placed in brackets? I noticed one of the highest level 2002 DPL teams are in the lowest bracket (Luxor) and lower level teams were placed much higher. 85% of college coaches go to Bettye Wilson fields they will not travel to the lowest level bracket fields.


If it's the team I'm thinking of, they weren't originally even on the accepted teams list originally so they probably were lucky to get a spot in the lower bracket.  It does suck to not be playing at the main field, but if coaches really want to see the players typically they'll venture out (the farther they are from the main field, the less likely they'll make the trip though).


----------



## IntheknowSoccer (Feb 24, 2018)

fotos4u2 said:


> If it's the team I'm thinking of, they weren't originally even on the accepted teams list originally so they probably were lucky to get a spot in the lower bracket.  It does suck to not be playing at the main field, but if coaches really want to see the players typically they'll venture out (the farther they are from the main field, the less likely they'll make the trip though).


Lucky? Lucky as in sophomores playing on a high-level team who've earned a top bracket spot, should feel honored to play in a college showcase against less competitive teams and hope a coach or two will "venture out" from Bettye Wilson, the main field?  I don't think "luck" has any business in this conversation. I noticed a handful of lower level teams are in the higher bracket #playerspoliticalcup


----------



## shales1002 (Feb 25, 2018)

IntheknowSoccer said:


> Do you know how teams were placed in brackets? I noticed one of the highest level 2002 DPL teams are in the lowest bracket (Luxor) and lower level teams were placed much higher. 85% of college coaches go to Bettye Wilson fields they will not travel to the lowest level bracket fields.



There are multiple "main" fields. KZ (Kellog ) is also a main field. The last few years college coaches were also in Centennial Hills and Ed Fountain, As for the flight placement, with so many girls teams it's hard to make it perfect.  The flights aren't necessarily in gold, silver, and bronze order. At the  U16 level alone there are 208 teams.  So, Luxor isn't the bronze flight  if that's what you are thinking.   KZ is maybe 3-5minutes  drive from BW.


----------



## mkg68 (Feb 25, 2018)

IntheknowSoccer said:


> Lucky? Lucky as in sophomores playing on a high-level team who've earned a top bracket spot, should feel honored to play in a college showcase against less competitive teams and hope a coach or two will "venture out" from Bettye Wilson, the main field?  I don't think "luck" has any business in this conversation. I noticed a handful of lower level teams are in the higher bracket #playerspoliticalcup


A high level team? Isn't DPL the 2nd teams on some DA clubs? Which team are you talking about?


----------



## mkg68 (Feb 25, 2018)

I don't see a SoCal DPL team in that bracket?


----------



## fotos4u2 (Feb 25, 2018)

IntheknowSoccer said:


> Lucky? Lucky as in sophomores playing on a high-level team who've earned a top bracket spot, should feel honored to play in a college showcase against less competitive teams and hope a coach or two will "venture out" from Bettye Wilson, the main field?  I don't think "luck" has any business in this conversation. I noticed a handful of lower level teams are in the higher bracket #playerspoliticalcup


Obviously you haven't had much experience with this showcase if you're just now realizing that it includes a lot of politics. It has always been about politics which is why the DPL was using automatic entry as a perk if you play on one of their teams.  If you only had to be the best team to get it and get in the top bracket they wouldn't have to make that promise, they'd just say work hard and you'll get in.

The luck is that they could have not gotten a place at all and would have been staying home which is what seems to have happened to the 2001 team.  FWIW even teams in the top brackets (not USYS that's a different beast from what I understand) are playing at Kellogg and Ed Fountain so it's just as likely the team would have played at those fields no matter the placement.



mkg68 said:


> A high level team? Isn't DPL the 2nd teams on some DA clubs? Which team are you talking about?


I'm pretty sure the team in question brands itself at "Academy II" not DPL.  Given that they are on the younger end of the Academy age group (2002s where as the Academy team is mostly 2001s this year) the team probably is a good team and should have been in the Caesars flight.


----------



## mkg68 (Feb 25, 2018)

fotos4u2 said:


> I'm pretty sure the team in question brands itself at "Academy II" not DPL.  Given that they are on the younger end of the Academy age group (2002s where as the Academy team is mostly 2001s this year) the team probably is a good team and should have been in the Caesars flight.


So, this is the Eagles DPL team? http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/team.aspx?TeamID=1213327&History=yes&compact=

I wouldn't blame the tournament for the placement, I'd blame the team manager. Not only did she not name the team correctly, which could prompt the tournament director to investigate the team's record, they applied with a brand new GotSoccer account. How do you expect to be flighted correctly with the wrong name and no history?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 25, 2018)

fotos4u2 said:


> Obviously you haven't had much experience with this showcase if you're just now realizing that it includes a lot of politics. It has always been about politics which is why the DPL was using automatic entry as a perk if you play on one of their teams.  If you only had to be the best team to get it and get in the top bracket they wouldn't have to make that promise, they'd just say work hard and you'll get in.
> 
> The luck is that they could have not gotten a place at all and would have been staying home which is what seems to have happened to the 2001 team.  FWIW even teams in the top brackets (not USYS that's a different beast from what I understand) are playing at Kellogg and Ed Fountain so it's just as likely the team would have played at those fields no matter the placement.
> 
> ...


Every time I see you post mentioning DPL I shake my head knowing what I know.  I have been told that the 2001 will be in and that the tourney had made a mistake with that team.  Time will tell though.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Feb 28, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Every time I see you post mentioning DPL I shake my head knowing what I know.  I have been told that the 2001 will be in and that the tourney had made a mistake with that team.  Time will tell though.


FWIW I just go off the information presented.  It's good to see that the team finally made it on the schedule.  I still find it sad that a team that was supposedly "guaranteed a spot" ended up in the same position as every other team--finding out they didn't make the initial accepted teams list and then having to argue their way on to the schedule.  As a parent I would have been very frustrated with this situation.  But congrats to your kid on DPL working out for her.


----------



## GKDad65 (Feb 28, 2018)

What the heck is a "DPL Team"?


----------



## VegasParent (Mar 1, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> There are multiple "main" fields. KZ (Kellog ) is also a main field. The last few years college coaches were also in Centennial Hills and Ed Fountain, As for the flight placement, with so many girls teams it's hard to make it perfect.  The flights aren't necessarily in gold, silver, and bronze order. At the  U16 level alone there are 208 teams.  So, Luxor isn't the bronze flight  if that's what you are thinking.   KZ is maybe 3-5minutes  drive from BW.


I saw coaches out at Heritage last year to look at players. A friend of mine who coaches a SEC team spent the whole first day of the showcase at Heritage. People shouldn't get discouraged by not being at BW or KZ. The coaches will visit other fields.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer (Mar 5, 2018)

mkg68 said:


> A high level team? Isn't DPL the 2nd teams on some DA clubs? Which team are you talking about?


Despite the crappy made-up "DPL" league, a handful of the '02 DPL teams are comprised of players that were the original U15 ECNL team from last season, that is the reason I referred to them as high level. Not to mention that '02 Eagles team is much stronger than most SCDSL Flight 1 Champions Division team as well as Coast's Premiere teams.  Secondly, if you look at the 02 DPL bracket, you will see who belongs in the stronger Players Cup bracket. Not to mention, all DPL teams were guaranteed a spot in Players Cup, yet some DPL teams were only accepted a few days ago.  You would think that the top three DPL/Academy II teams in their league would be in the top flight. However, only '02 Beach (4th place in DPL), Albion (5th place in DPL) are playing is the USYS and '02 RSC  (2nd place in DPL) are in Ceasar's bracket but that 02 Eagles team who tied RSC for 2nd place in the DPL league were placed in the lowest bracket, Luxor,  w/Pateadaores 02 who lost every game but one in the same DPL league. Nope, if I were those families the word "luck" would never enter the equation.

Yes, college coaches will go to Kellog and Ed Fountain, but most will stay at Bettye Wilson unless players are already on their radar which is exactly the point - all top level teams should play at Bettye Wilson so those girls who may not be on the radar would get the oppy of exposure they will not get playing on the other fields.   

@Simisoccerfan we all know DPL is a sham, but when a  DA club makes their second team DPL, those families didn't have a choice but to play DPL,  especially when the '01/'02 DA teams were made up of 96% 2001 players. The only 0ther choice they had was to leave the club; not much of a choice.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 5, 2018)

IntheknowSoccer said:


> Despite the crappy made-up "DPL" league, a handful of the '02 DPL teams are comprised of players that were the original U15 ECNL team from last season, that is the reason I referred to them as high level. Not to mention that '02 Eagles team is much stronger than most SCDSL Flight 1 Champions Division team as well as Coast's Premiere teams.  Secondly, if you look at the 02 DPL bracket, you will see who belongs in the stronger Players Cup bracket. Not to mention, all DPL teams were guaranteed a spot in Players Cup, yet some DPL teams were only accepted a few days ago.  You would think that the top three DPL/Academy II teams in their league would be in the top flight. However, only '02 Beach (4th place in DPL), Albion (5th place in DPL) are playing is the USYS and '02 RSC  (2nd place in DPL) are in Ceasar's bracket but that 02 Eagles team who tied RSC for 2nd place in the DPL league were placed in the lowest bracket, Luxor,  w/Pateadaores 02 who lost every game but one in the same DPL league. Nope, if I were those families the word "luck" would never enter the equation.
> 
> Yes, college coaches will go to Kellog and Ed Fountain, but most will stay at Bettye Wilson unless players are already on their radar which is exactly the point - all top level teams should play at Bettye Wilson so those girls who may not be on the radar would get the oppy of exposure they will not get playing on the other fields.
> 
> @Simisoccerfan we all know DPL is a sham, but when a  DA club makes their second team DPL, those families didn't have a choice but to play DPL,  especially when the '01/'02 DA teams were made up of 96% 2001 players. The only 0ther choice they had was to leave the club; not much of a choice.


Well it makes sense that you only got this partially right.  I have been told that scheduler for the Players Showcase made a mistake and did not initially recognize those teams you mentioned (along with the 01 Eagles team) as being in DPL since they don't use DPL in their GotSoccer name.  This took a long time to straighten out but eventually those teams were added but the 02 Eagles did get added near the bottom.  The 01 Eagles did get a crack at several of the better complexes though.  

About choice for families you are also not correct.  Those DPL teams had alot of girls trying out to make their teams.   I saw a number of the tryouts for more than one club.   There was also some movement among the 02's not making their DA team to DA teams at other clubs.   Most of the DPL teams have third teams playing premier or Flight 1 so you could have always chosen not try for DPL and go to those teams.  So there was choice.  For us up north we just did not have the choice for ECNL.  

Finally addressing your sham comment, all I know was what I experienced.  The games were played on good fields with good competition.  The consistent start time was nice so was the game filming.  DA coaches attended some of the games and provided coaching to the girls.   Overall it was a good experience with a good outcome for my dd.


----------



## IntheknowSoccer (Mar 10, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Well it makes sense that you only got this partially right.  I have been told that scheduler for the Players Showcase made a mistake and did not initially recognize those teams you mentioned (along with the 01 Eagles team) as being in DPL since they don't use DPL in their GotSoccer name.  This took a long time to straighten out but eventually those teams were added but the 02 Eagles did get added near the bottom.  The 01 Eagles did get a crack at several of the better complexes though.
> 
> About choice for families you are also not correct.  Those DPL teams had alot of girls trying out to make their teams.   I saw a number of the tryouts for more than one club.   There was also some movement among the 02's not making their DA team to DA teams at other clubs.   Most of the DPL teams have third teams playing premier or Flight 1 so you could have always chosen not try for DPL and go to those teams.  So there was choice.  For us up north we just did not have the choice for ECNL.
> 
> Finally addressing your sham comment, all I know was what I experienced.  The games were played on good fields with good competition.  The consistent start time was nice so was the game filming.  DA coaches attended some of the games and provided coaching to the girls.   Overall it was a good experience with a good outcome for my dd.


1. Saeed Bonbian (Players Showcase Commissioner) made a deal with Barry Ritson (LAP DOC and Founder, DPL)  that all DPL teams would be accepted to the showcase as it was meant to be part of the second half of their (DPL) season.

2. I do not know one ECNL player who would play on a Premier team vs. DPL. However, I agree that some, yet very few Flight 1 teams are close in skill to many DPL teams.  Overall, the DPL teams were not very strong, just look at the scores between the top three teams vs. the rest of the teams.

3. I am happy your daughter had a good experience. Something tells me she was not an ECNL player the season before DPL.  Should your dd play in Vegas I hope she and her team have a great run. Overall, we can agree to disagree.



IntheknowSoccer said:


> Despite the crappy made-up "DPL" league, a handful of the '02 DPL teams are comprised of players that were the original U15 ECNL team from last season, that is the reason I referred to them as high level. Not to mention that '02 Eagles team is much stronger than most SCDSL Flight 1 Champions Division team as well as Coast's Premiere teams.  Secondly, if you look at the 02 DPL bracket, you will see who belongs in the stronger Players Cup bracket. Not to mention, all DPL teams were guaranteed a spot in Players Cup, yet some DPL teams were only accepted a few days ago.  You would think that the top three DPL/Academy II teams in their league would be in the top flight. However, only '02 Beach (4th place in DPL), Albion (5th place in DPL) are playing is the USYS and '02 RSC  (2nd place in DPL) are in Ceasar's bracket but that 02 Eagles team who tied RSC for 2nd place in the DPL league were placed in the lowest bracket, Luxor,  w/Pateadaores 02 who lost every game but one in the same DPL league. Nope, if I were those families the word "luck" would never enter the equation.
> 
> Yes, college coaches will go to Kellog and Ed Fountain, but most will stay at Bettye Wilson unless players are already on their radar which is exactly the point - all top level teams should play at Bettye Wilson so those girls who may not be on the radar would get the oppy of exposure they will not get playing on the other fields.
> 
> @Simisoccerfan we all know DPL is a sham, but when a  DA club makes their second team DPL, those families didn't have a choice but to play DPL,  especially when the '01/'02 DA teams were made up of 96% 2001 players. The only 0ther choice they had was to leave the club; not much of a choice.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 10, 2018)

IntheknowSoccer said:


> 1. Saeed Bonbian (Players Showcase Commissioner) made a deal with Barry Ritson (LAP DOC and Founder, DPL)  that all DPL teams would be accepted to the showcase as it was meant to be part of the second half of their (DPL) season.
> 
> Agree, I was just explaining the mistake on why some teams did not initially make the event.
> 
> ...


Vegas is our last event with our DPL team. Thanks.  Not sure what we are disagreeing about but ok.


----------

